# Book-ends



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2009)

We've had a very nice Autumn here in Central Calif. With warm, sunny days and cool nights. The leaves are starting to turn color and fall. The nights have been in the high 40's, low 50's...but this a.m., even though the thermometer on the side of my house showed 40 degrees, there was frost on my roof! My hands were freezing as I cleaned up after the horse. When I walked back up to the house, I saw Dixie and Lil' Brother sitting on the outside of the old, vacant house on the back of my property, trying to warm up in the sun. Book-ends!

Yvonne


----------



## mctlong (Nov 14, 2009)

Picture perfect!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 14, 2009)

Puuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love cats! Always so composed, so enigmatic. "Bet you can't guess what I'm thinking, human........"

They are so kind to grace us with their presence.


----------



## Isa (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice pictures Yvonne  Dixie and Lil' Brother are so cute trying to catch some sun!


----------



## sammi (Nov 14, 2009)

So cute =] Right place, right time!


----------



## jdawn (Nov 14, 2009)

except for coloring,.. mirror images!


----------



## terryo (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww....they are beautiful. I always wanted a cat. My son has asthma so I never could..


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well they look like they think you made those ledges just for them. The perfect place to sun and warm up to start your day. 
Can't wait to see it in person. Yvonne.


----------

